# THE GIRL WITH ALL THE GIFTS arrives on Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and Digital HD April 25



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> “THE BEST ZOMBIE MOVIE SINCE 28 DAYS LATER”
> – RadioTimes.com
> 
> *The Girl with all the Gifts*
> ...


----------

